# warning C4005: macro redefinition in Visual C



## someuser77 (Jun 26, 2005)

hello.
i am using typedef to define a boolean variable in Visual C Standard Edition:

```
#define FALSE 0
#define TRUE 1
typedef int boolean;
```
but when i try to build my project i get the error:


> warning C4005: 'TRUE' : macro redefinition
> c:\program files\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\allegro\base.h(50) : see previous definition of 'TRUE'


is there a way i can use my definition in my program and leave the base.h definition for the functions used in there?


----------

